#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-10
<rickero> Hello, si quelqu'un passe par ici, on est plutôt à l'action sur http://lite.framapad.org/p/revisionUbuntu
<rickero> Venez nous rejoindre ou laissez un petit bonjour, on finira bien par vous voir
<rickero> (vous lire)
<cqfd93> YoBoY fait mumuse avec son proxy...
<cqfd93> Non, pas sur la tête !!!
<YoBoY> ?
<cqfd93> ;-)
<YoBoY> nan j'ai fini, je l'ai remplacé
<YoBoY> il buguait trop
<cqfd93> je viens de dire que tu fais mumuse avec ton proxy
<YoBoY> au revoir bip, bienvenue à znc :)
<rickero> Salut YoBoY
<YoBoY> bonsoir rickero
<cqfd93> enrico, toujours là?
<rickero> toujours là mais plus sur framapad
<cqfd93> bisous à tous et bonne nuit !
 * rickero va pas tarder à bâcher aussi (train à prendre à 6h30). si jamais tu repasses par là, Y. que j'hésite à déranger, bonne nuit aussi
<YoBoY> rickero, tu ne me déranges pas :)
<YoBoY> bonne nuit à toi également
<rickero> merci
<rickero> je réponds à une question sur launchpad en italien... mais je ne sais pas si j'ai plus de peine avec le contenu qu'avec la langue :-)
<YoBoY> quelle question ?
<rickero> 12.04 lts, c'en est un qui n'aime pas unity, j'ai donné des conseils mais ça marche pas encore ...
<rickero> il a pourtant trouvé une icône au login pour choisir ubuntu classic
<rickero> je laisse tomber, j'ai improvisé une réponse, on verra bien demain ce qu'il en pense.
<rickero> bonne nuit!
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-11
<Havok_Novak> Hello !
<Havok_Novak> I need some help.
<Havok_Novak> « GNU General Public License version 3 », je le traduis ?
<YoBoY> non
<Havok_Novak> OK.
<YoBoY> une licence n'a pas de valeur en étant juste traduite, une traduction induirait plus en erreur
<YoBoY> http://www.gnu.org/licenses/translations.fr.html
<Havok_Novak> Apostrophe français ou informatique ?
<YoBoY> là faut demander aux autres, mais à cette heure ci, il n'y a que moi :p
<Havok_Novak> Zut.
<YoBoY> ' vs ’ ?
<Havok_Novak> Yes.
<Havok_Novak> Touche 4 vs. AltGr + G.
<YoBoY> ‘genre’ :)
<Havok_Novak> Guillemets simples ? :)
<Havok_Novak> Ou apostrophe inversé ?
<YoBoY> nan mais je sais pas moi ^^"
<Havok_Novak> ^^
<YoBoY> “ je sais à peine les faire avec mon clavier ”
<Havok_Novak> Non.
<Havok_Novak> AltGr + W.
<Havok_Novak> Et AltGr + X.
<Havok_Novak> De mémoire.
<YoBoY> « ça » ?
<YoBoY> ha oui c'est ceux là qu'on utilise :)
<Havok_Novak> Je suis sous Windows 8 là, et j’ai installé un pilote pour avoir les caractères spéciaux sur mon clavier, mais comme ils sont différents de ceux de Linux, je m’embrouille souvent.
<Havok_Novak> Oui.
<rickero> Salut!
<cqfd93> Salut !
<YoBoY> bonsoir les jeunes :
<YoBoY> :)
<Havok_Novak> Hello.
<cqfd93> :-)
<rickero> Salut aussi!
<Havok_Novak> Salut toi.
<cqfd93> what's new ?
<Havok_Novak> Nothing. :S
<rickero> Pardon je ne suis pas très présent, on est toujours sur la relecture des manuels ubuntu sur framapad...
<Havok_Novak> Oui.
<rickero> même si pour ce soir, je viens d'arriver :-)
<rickero> Havok_Novak: ai déjà vu ton nom de nombreuses fois il me semble...
<Havok_Novak> Où ça ? :)
<cqfd93> moi aussi, je suis occupée sur le pad
<Havok_Novak> rickero ?
<rickero> ben justement, j'ai du mal à te remettre. tu n'étais pas dans la liste des traducteurs "en amont, par hasard"?
<Havok_Novak> Relecteur, oui.
<Havok_Novak> J’ai jamais eu le temps d’avoir le statut de traducteur.
<rickero> Ah pardon, me suis pas annoncé. rickero, c'est enrico rosina
<rickero> ah ok
<Havok_Novak> Mais oui, j’étais bien impliqué à une époque (je suis trop vieux maintenant), autant dans la trad. chez Linux Mint/Debian/Ubuntu que dans le bénévolat et Ubuntu-fr.
<Havok_Novak> Havok Novak, Illan RDC.
<Havok_Novak> Enchanté.
<rickero> trop vieux :-)
<Havok_Novak> Bah ouais. :)
<rickero> Havok_Novak: mais quand tu dis "à l'époque", c'est pas si vieux car cela ne fait pas des années que je suis sur la liste fr?
<Havok_Novak> Non, ça fait même pas un an.
<gduteil_> bonsoir à tous
<Havok_Novak> Bonsoir.
<rickero> Salut gduteil_!
<gduteil_> hello enrico
<gduteil_> j'ai mis un message a la fin du wiki sur le ubuntu manual fr precise
<gduteil_> je suis un éternel débutant ;-(
<YoBoY> (rdc ça me fait penser à rez-de-chaussé moi, ce qui est serait marrant comme nom de famille :D)
<rickero> :-)
<Havok_Novak> Rul-Da Cunha.
<Havok_Novak> Le nom exact, mais tout le monde m’appelle RDC.
<YoBoY> salut gduteil_
<gduteil_> hello yoboy
<gduteil_> je serais bien alle a la ubuntu partie surtout que je crois qu'il y avait une présentation traduction
<Havok_Novak> En effet.
<rickero> gduteil_: ah j'avais pas vu merci. faut dire que j'étais pas prêt d'arriver aussi loin dans la page, avec tout ce qu'il y a à lire avant!
<gduteil_> surtout que je parle aussi de la fin c'est à dire du glossaire
<cqfd93> salut gduteil_:
<gduteil_> Bonsoir cqfd93
<gduteil_> je suis aussi sous le pseudo linedubeth
<gduteil_> c'et pratique le wiki
<rickero> oui c'est super. t'as vu qu'il y a aussi une zone de "chat"?
<gduteil_> oui j'ai trouvé je crois ;-)
<rickero> au début on n'avait pas le salon irc, on s'en serait pas sortis aussi bien sur les manuels avec les mails sur la liste comme seule aide
<gduteil_> c'est plus interactif
<gduteil_> je passe en pause café
<gduteil_> de retour
<rickero> gduteil_: on a mis des questions au bas du pad avec Sylvie
<cqfd93> c'est surtout toi, enrico :-)
<rickero> Bonne nuit à tous, à ... demain probablement
<cqfd93> Bonne nuit à tous !
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-12
<cqfd93> salut gerard
<gduteil_> bonjour à tous et toutes
<cqfd93> bonjour !
<cqfd93> tu passes sur le pad ?
<gduteil_> oui j'y suis
<gduteil_> je ne vois pas le rectour sur le chat
<gduteil_> et je n'arrive pas à modifier le pad
<cqfd93> clique sur l'engrenage et coche "Fenêtre de chat toujours visible"
<cqfd93> le pad déconnecte souvent, rafraichis !
<gduteil_> ouh c'est long mais c'est vrai aussi qu'il doit y avoir plein de chose à gérer
<cqfd93> même quand il n'y avait que quelques centaines de lignes, ça ramait...
<cqfd93> Salut Havok_Novak
<Havok_Novak> Salut cqfd93. ;)
<Havok_Novak> Ça va ?
<cqfd93> ça va bien, et toi ?
<Havok_Novak> Super, merci.
<Havok_Novak> Tu écris des fois sur la mailing list ?
<cqfd93> ça m'arrive, j'ai fait des appels à relecture du manuel, entre autres
<Havok_Novak> OK. J’ai surement dû déjà croiser ton nom alors.
<cqfd93> j'y ai donné des liens vers mes traductions
<cqfd93> j'y ai posé des questions
<cqfd93> et raconté quelques c**ries :-)
<cqfd93> mais cqfd93 est juste mon pseudo sur le forum ubuntu-fr et d'autres lieux... dans le civil, je suis Sylvie Gallet
<Havok_Novak> Ah oui, tu me l’avais déjà dit, j’avais complètement oublié. :S
<cqfd93> :-)
<Havok_Novak> Sorry.
<cqfd93> si ton client IRC affiche les infos sur un pseudo, tu peux voir mon prénom
<Havok_Novak> Effectivement. :)
 * cqfd93 va faire un café
<Havok_Novak> ^^
<gduteil_> bonne idéee
<Havok_Novak> En effet.
 * Havok_Novak va aussi s’en faire un.
 * YoBoY tend son mug à Sylvie 
<YoBoY> quoique… vais me faire un thé plutôt vu l'heure :)
<YoBoY> bonjour tout le monde
 * YoBoY va préparer son mug Wynnie l'ourson
<cqfd93> :-)
<cqfd93> à vôtre santé !
<Havok_Novak> ^^
<YoBoY> voila c'est prêt, un bon thé de noël :)
<cqfd93> moi, c'est un simple café crème, à la vraie crème
<gduteil_> hello yoboy
<gduteil_> je vais bientôt rejoindre mon gul ;-)
<gduteil_> je vais être en retard j'ai fait des nouvelels suggestions sur launchpad
<gduteil_> etherpad c'est loooooooong ;-)
<gduteil_> ca y'est je suis parti retour dans 2h + repas donc ...
<cqfd93> Havok_Novak, il y a quelques mois, tu t'es présenté sur la liste ubuntu-fr-l10n et tu as demandé à faire partie de "Ubuntu French Translators"
<cqfd93> ta demande tient toujours ?
<Havok_Novak> Pourquoi pas, oui.
<Havok_Novak> Désolé pour le temps que j’ai mis à répondre, cqfd93.
<cqfd93> y'a pas de problème !
<rickero> hello tout le monde
<cqfd93> Salut Enrico !
<cqfd93> Comment ça va ?
<gduteil_> hello
<rickero> un peu de fatigue mais ça va, à défaut de grasse matinée j'ai fait la grasse soirée!
<cqfd93> c'est pas la même chose
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-13
<Havok_Novak> Les Package Descriptions for Ubuntu, on les traduit pour Quantal ou Raring ?
<cqfd93> Salut Havok_Novak
<Havok_Novak> Salut cqfd93. :)
<cqfd93> Tu peux traduire pour Quantal
<Havok_Novak> OK, je suis en train de faire des suggestions là.
<Havok_Novak> Pour multiverse.
<cqfd93> bon courage !
<cqfd93> Jette un œil à cette page : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr/candidats
<Havok_Novak> :)
<Havok_Novak> Merci. ^^
<cqfd93> De rien !  Maintenant, t'as intérêt à te défoncer ;-) ;-)
<Havok_Novak> Je suis en train. :)
<cqfd93> je m'en doute, les ddtp c'est quelque chose !
<Havok_Novak> C’est clair.
<Havok_Novak> Y’a pas mal de soucis en plus.
<Havok_Novak> J’ai besoin de ton aide, cqfd93. :)
<cqfd93> oui !
<cqfd93> raconte !
<Havok_Novak> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-multiverse/fr/36/+translate
<Havok_Novak> On met des tirets demi-cadratin ou des traits d’union ?
<cqfd93> juste des traits d'union (signe - du clavier)
<Havok_Novak> C’est incorrect du point de vue typographique, pas grave ?
<cqfd93> pas grave, c'est comme ça dans la VO, il ne faut pas être plus royaliste que le roi !
<Havok_Novak> OK.
<cqfd93> mais "firmware" n'a plus bonne presse (anglicisme) et on dit aussi "micrologiciel"
<Havok_Novak> Je le remplace ?
<cqfd93> pourquoi pas ?
<Havok_Novak> OK.
<Havok_Novak> Remplacé. ;)
<cqfd93> :-)
<cqfd93> Si tu en as marre des ddtp, y'a aussi ça : https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-packaging-guide/fr/+translate
<Havok_Novak> cqfd93, y’a pas un délimiteur en fin de liste dans ceci : https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-packaging-guide/fr/3/+translate ?
<Havok_Novak> Je suis un peu trop maniaque. :S
<cqfd93> c'est à dire ?
<Havok_Novak> Genre : - blabla ; - etc. ; etc.
<cqfd93> les éléments de l'énumération sont certainement dans d'autres chaînes
<Havok_Novak> Ce ne sont pas les chaines juste en dessous ?
<cqfd93> ça peut, mais pas forcément
<Havok_Novak> Zut.
<cqfd93> pourquoi ?
<Havok_Novak> Ça va donner une liste mal délimitée à la fin.
<cqfd93> les auteurs ont probablement codé les délimiteurs et ne mettent à disposition des traducteurs que le texte
<cqfd93> il ne faut pas chercher à interpréter ou imaginer une mise en page... juste traduire en bon français avec le bon vocabulaire
<Havok_Novak> Ah, OK.
<cqfd93> mais si ça t'intéresse, tu peux plonger dans le code disponible sur launchpad
<Havok_Novak> Ouh là, pas pour moi ça, I’m a very mauvais technicien. ^^
<cqfd93> je parle juste du code qui concerne les chaînes à traduire, c'est en général assez structuré et ça se lit...
<Havok_Novak> OK.
<Havok_Novak> J’ai trouvé un contre-exemple en relisant une chaine, cqfd93 : https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-online-tour/12.10/+pots/ubuntu-online-tour/fr/19/+translate
<Havok_Novak> Le trait d’union a bien été remplacé par un tiret demi-cadratin. :)
<YoBoY> on le fait comment celui là avec un clavier ?
<Havok_Novak> Sur Ubuntu c’est AltGr + 5 (je crois).
<YoBoY> [
<YoBoY> tiret du 6 : -
<YoBoY> altgr+shift+6 : ‑
<YoBoY> c'est pas celui là ?
<cqfd93> alt-gr -  avec le - du pavé numérique ?
<YoBoY> altgr+shift+5 : –
<YoBoY> altgr+shift+4 : —
<cqfd93> −
<Havok_Novak> C’est en fonction de votre disposition de clavier.
<YoBoY> -‑–— << c'est lequel ? :p
<Havok_Novak> La variante classique étant la meilleure pour la typographie française.
<Havok_Novak> Celui tout à gauche.
<YoBoY> celui tout à gauche c'est le tiret du 6 normal
<Havok_Novak> Le tiret du 6 c’est le deuxième en partant de la gauche.
<cqfd93> donc c'est le signe moins ?
<YoBoY> yes
<cqfd93> au moins, c'est simple !
<Havok_Novak> Pas exactement. :)
<Havok_Novak> Voilà pourquoi en HTML le demi-cadratin c’est « &ndash; », le signe moins c’est « &minus; ».
<Havok_Novak> Je suis chiant, hein. :P
<YoBoY> c'est celui ci : –
<YoBoY> shit+ctrl+u 2013
<Havok_Novak> Yes.
<YoBoY> ok c'est le altgr+shift+5 donc
<YoBoY> je viens de vérifier, c'est bien le code 2013 qui est produit
<YoBoY> (trop de caractères xD)
<YoBoY> c'est quand même pratique de pouvoir afficher un agencement de son clavier :)
<YoBoY> ya 3 tirets d'ailleurs sur le signe - du pavé numérique
<cqfd93> YoBoY: What ??? "YoBoY: shit+ctrl+u 2013"
<Havok_Novak> Je suis sur Ubuntu, je confirme les dires de YoBoY, c’est bien AltGr + Shift + 5 pour le demi-cadratin.
<Ool> dites ça serait bien qu'il n'y ai qu'un titre de 1er niveau: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr/candidats
<Havok_Novak> Pas bête. :)
<rickero> Salut à tous
<Havok_Novak> Salut.
<cqfd93> Salut !
<Havok_Novak> Ool, j’ai modifié les niveaux de titre. Ça te convient : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr/candidats ?
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-14
<Havok_Novak> Ool ?
<YoBoY> manque le tag ubuntu-l10n-fr
<Havok_Novak> Hello big boss.
<YoBoY> comment ça va ?
<YoBoY> :)
<Havok_Novak> Bien, et toi ?
<YoBoY> mal au crâne depuis ce matin :]
<Havok_Novak> Tu as pris des médicaments ?
<YoBoY> j'ai du prendre un doliprane ce midi, mais ça commence à revenir ^^
<Havok_Novak> Va te coucher.
<YoBoY> ^^
<Havok_Novak> 1 h de sieste et tu seras tout beau tout neuf.
<YoBoY> c'est pas l'envie qui me manque, mais la sieste j'y arrive pas, généralement je me sens pas bien après une sieste xD
<Havok_Novak> T’es pas un vrai vieux toi. :)
<YoBoY> pourquoi ? c'est les vrais vieux qui font la sieste ?
<Havok_Novak> Bah ouais, comme moi.
<Havok_Novak> Le cube 3D fonctionne du tonnerre avec Ubuntu 12.10. <3
<Havok_Novak> Et j’ai installé la 13.04. 8)
<YoBoY> j'ai jamais vraiment utilisé le cube 3D, mais j'utilise pas vraiment les bureaux virtuels
<teolemon> hello
<YoBoY> salut Pierre
<Havok_Novak> Hello mister. :)
<Havok_Novak> Mister Pierre.
<Havok_Novak> Slamich ?
<teolemon> je viens de lancer une expérience étrange
<YoBoY> Havok_Novak, oui c'est lui
<Havok_Novak> Oh mon Dieu.
<Havok_Novak> Je suis un fan de ce que vous faites. :)
<teolemon> zavez pas idée...
<teolemon> lol
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/trunk
<teolemon> je viens de poster 700 suggestions traduites automatiquement
<Havok_Novak> Monsieur ex-stagiaire chez Google, excusez du peu. :D
<teolemon> elles vont être importées sous peu
<teolemon> traducteur ubuntu pour le moment
<YoBoY> pas comme si vous vous étiez pas déjà rencontrés…
<teolemon> je rappelle que le salon est logué
<teolemon> ^^
<YoBoY> pas moi qui ait cité des noms :D
<Havok_Novak> Ouais, c’est sûr, mais ça m’émoustille quand même de rencontrer à nouveau un ex-stagiaire de Google et aussi un membre très impliqué dans la traduction.
<teolemon> ben je suis un être normal désormais, non ?
<Havok_Novak> Bref, mon travail de groupie est fini pour aujourd’hui.
<teolemon> si tant est que j'avais cessé provisoirement d'en être un ^^
<Havok_Novak> ^^
<teolemon> commencez à me basher plutôt sur l'abonomnation que j'ai faite
<teolemon> j'uploade des suggestions automatiques
<teolemon> et ça ne choque personne
<Havok_Novak> ^^
<teolemon> snif
 * YoBoY ouvre un dictionnaire
<Havok_Novak> Je suis en train de traduire un Rubik’s cube perso.
 * teolemon feint d'ignorer
<YoBoY> larousse il connait pas c'est quo : abonomnation ? une abomination qui s'est faite mal ?
<Havok_Novak> ^^
<teolemon> c'est une abomination
<teolemon> mais pour le plus grand bien (bono)
<YoBoY> les suggestions auto ne sont pas forcément mauvaises
<teolemon> on va bien voir
<teolemon> je pense que même s'il faut retoucher
<teolemon> on va gagner du temps
<teolemon> je me trompe peut-être lourdement
<teolemon> et ça ne marche que sur des po de tailles modestes
<teolemon> j'avais pensé faire ça sur les ddtp
<teolemon> :-P
<teolemon> mais ça impliquerait de splitter le po en morceaux
<teolemon> de les donner à Google Translator Kit et de les refusionner
<teolemon> et de tout passer en fuzzu
<teolemon> fuzzy
<teolemon> ça vaudrait le coup
<YoBoY> mouai… là tu me fais peur ^^
<teolemon> mais il faudrait un process béton
<teolemon> sur 50000 chaines
<Havok_Novak> Ça parle chinois là.
<teolemon> on y passe plusieurs heures
<YoBoY> c'est pour quand le traducthon ubuntu-fr :)
<YoBoY> ?
<teolemon> mais on a 50000 suggestions à relire
<teolemon> ben moi si on peut avancer sur cette idée folle, dès ce WE :-D
<teolemon> j'ai un compte personnel à régler avec les DDTP
<YoBoY> je croyais que tu n'étais pas libre ce week end :p
<teolemon> hu ?
<YoBoY> ha mince, pas toi ^^"
<YoBoY> l'autre
<YoBoY> je suis vraiment fatigué moi
<teolemon> j'ai un jumeau maléfique ?
<Havok_Novak> ^^
<YoBoY> non, je pensais à Havok_Novak
<YoBoY> faut pas chercher, j'ai la tête en vrac depuis ce matin
<Havok_Novak> En effet, pas dispo ce weekend. :)
<YoBoY> je suis tellement fatigué que tout à l'heure j'ai fais mes courses, j'ai pris des piles qui étaient dans un boitier sécurisé, et ben j'ai oublié de le donner à la caissière… résultat j'ai fracassé le boitier en arrivant chez moi xD
<Havok_Novak> xD
<YoBoY> bref…
<YoBoY> qui me met le tag sur la page candidats ?
<teolemon> je vais être afk
<Havok_Novak> Le quoi ?
<teolemon> juste avant de partir
<teolemon> http://journal.thoughtless-strider.net/2011/02/splitting-a-large-po-file-into-smaller-piece/
<YoBoY> le tag ubuntu-l10n-fr
<Havok_Novak> On doit le mettre où ?
<YoBoY> en haut de la page
<Havok_Novak> Dans le titre ?
<YoBoY> faudrait faire le tour des pages des traducteurs, ça doit pas être la seul qui en a pas
<YoBoY> avant le titre
<YoBoY> {{tag>ubuntu-l10n-fr}}
<Havok_Novak> Fait.
<Havok_Novak> Ça te convient chef ?
<YoBoY> perfect
<YoBoY> teolemon, faudrait peut être mettre une intro sur cette page, c'est un peu abrupt à mon avis
<YoBoY> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr/candidats (on parle de cette page)
<Havok_Novak> Tu veux que je m’en charge ?
<Havok_Novak> Vu que Pierre est occupé.
<YoBoY> si tu sais quoi mettre, vas y :)
<Havok_Novak> Bah c’est juste une page qui recense les candidats.
<Havok_Novak> Mais je ne sais pas comment le dire.
<Havok_Novak> « Vous trouvez sur cette page […] » ?
<YoBoY> ben vu qu'il y a des explications sur comment être candidat, au moins mettre un intro sur ce que ça signifie de se porter candidats (être relecteur principalement)
<Havok_Novak> Salut cqfd93.
<cqfd93> Salut Havok_Novak !
<cqfd93> Comment va ?
<Havok_Novak> Super, et toi ?
<cqfd93> super aussi
<Havok_Novak> Que nous vaut cette bonne humeur ? ^^
<Havok_Novak> Si ça n’est pas indiscret;
<Havok_Novak> * .
<Havok_Novak> (J’écris trop mal quand je suis fatigué. ^^)
<cqfd93> c'est pas indiscret, mais comme tout va bien (à part les douleurs diverses et variées :-) )
<Havok_Novak> ^^
<Havok_Novak> Les traductions avancent ? :)
<cqfd93> je mets la pédale douce, en attendant le sprint final pour les manuels
<Havok_Novak> ^^
<cqfd93> salut Pierre !
<teolemon> salut
<rickero> salut les jeunes
<cqfd93> salut vieille branche ! ;-)
<Havok_Novak> ^^
<rickero> :-) et c'est mérité en plus! quoi de neuf?
<cqfd93> que du vieux, comme chez l'antiquaire
<rickero> j'étais parti pour faire quelques validations, mais comme je suis rapidement tombé... pas d'accord, je me suis découragé et je suis venu papoter. Ca ira mieux demain :-)
<cqfd93> je suis un peu flemmarde ce soir... donc papoter ça me va bien
<rickero> cool.
<rickero> mais je sais ce que tu attends, tu veux acheter un pdf!
<Havok_Novak> :)
<cqfd93> acheter un pdf ?
<rickero> demande à Havok_Novak, je pense qu'il a compris
<Havok_Novak> Euh… :S
<Havok_Novak> Je dois être trop vieux pour comprendre.
<rickero> ah... je voulais dire que Sylvie doit être impatiente acheter la dernière version ubuntu manual.
<Havok_Novak> Pourquoi l’acheter, on l’a à disposition. :)
<rickero> et la beauté du sport, alors?
<Havok_Novak> ^^
<Havok_Novak> Je préfère perso faire chauffer mes jambes que ma carte bleue.
<Havok_Novak> Ah oui, I need your help, cqfd93.
<Havok_Novak> Tu sais si c’est normal que depuis que j’ai installé OpenPGP sur Thunderbird, je ne puisse plus voir le HTML des mails ?
<cqfd93> je ne sais pas, parce que je n'utilise pas le html dans les mails
<cqfd93> je suis de la vieille école : texte pur et dur
<rickero> et moi je suis sur evolution, je ne connais rien à thunderbird
<cqfd93> avec nous, t"es servi !
<Havok_Novak> xD
<teolemon> je viens de découper universe en 14 fichier de 888ko
<teolemon> et je suis sur le point de les importer un par un dans Google Translator Kit
<teolemon> ensuite je recous
<teolemon> recouds
<teolemon> je passe tout en suggestions
<teolemon> et j'uploade
<teolemon> niark niark
<teolemon> ce qui fera 44350 suggestions à relire
<cqfd93> WOW!!!!
<teolemon> ^^
<cqfd93> Y'a pas un Google Reviewer kit ?
<teolemon> lol
<teolemon> le Sylvie-O'-Matic
<cqfd93> Sérieusement, ça donne de bos résultats ?
<teolemon> sur pas mal de chaines oui
<cqfd93> le Sylvie-O'-Matic : ;-)
<teolemon> et je pense que sur le reste, ça sera suffusemment bon pour nous faire gagner un paquet de temps
<cqfd93> je m'imagine pas relire plus de 44000 chaînes !
<teolemon> et je pense qu'on demandera sur les forums de faire une première passe
<teolemon> et nous ferons la seconde
<teolemon> moi non plus
<teolemon> mais l'idée que je n'aurai pas à les traduire
<cqfd93> :-)
<teolemon> me soulage déjà un peu :-)
<teolemon> 1/14
<cqfd93> je n'ai jamais essayé google translator kit
<teolemon> http://translate.google.com/toolkit/list?hl=en#translations/active
<cqfd93> merci
 * cqfd93 va y faire un tour
<teolemon> je peux t'en envoyer deux ou 3 par mail privé ?
<teolemon> tu les uploades et tu me les renvoies ?
<cqfd93> si tu veux
<teolemon> thx
<teolemon> 2/14
<cqfd93> si j'y arrive...
<teolemon> envoyé
<teolemon> np
<teolemon> je les skippe pour le moment
<teolemon> et si t'as un pépin je le fais
<teolemon> mais ça devrait être bon
<teolemon> ils vont avoir un choc demain ^^
<teolemon> sinon les liens pour ringtail dans nightmonkey ont été ajoutés
 * cqfd93 est en train de télécharger ton mail
<teolemon> je suis en train de faire le test à petite échelle sur ubuntu-marketing-kit
<teolemon> sur 700 chaines
<teolemon> packaging-guide i mean
<cqfd93> euh...
<cqfd93> comment je fais pour traduire un fichier ???
<teolemon> tu uploades
<teolemon> http://translate.google.com/toolkit/docupload?hl=en
<teolemon> et ensuite il va te présenter le fichier traduit
<teolemon> ne fais pas de modifs
<teolemon> télécharge le traduit et renvoie :-)
<cqfd93> il faut que je le renomme ?
<teolemon> en quoi ?
<teolemon> non pas particulièrement
<cqfd93> je sais pas
<cqfd93> google me propose le même nom
<teolemon> parfait
<teolemon> dans tous les cas je vais tous les recoller
<teolemon> pour avoir le fichier original
<teolemon> 14, 10 et 9 done
<teolemon> on vit dans une *** d'époque :-)
<teolemon> où on peut exploiter des machines pour faire des trucs jusqu'alors inimaginables
<cqfd93> c'est impressionnant !
<cqfd93> Mais pour mon premier fichier, il reste bloqué à 11%
<teolemon> les autres passent mieux ?
<teolemon> cancelle le s'il reste bloqué
<teolemon> c'est peut etre du à un guillemet
<teolemon> ou un truc
<teolemon> j'en ai un qui plante comme ça
<cqfd93> j'ai pas essayé les autres
<cqfd93> j'annule et je recommence
<teolemon> pstoedit convertit des fichiers PostScript et PDF en divers formats graphiques vectoriels éditables dont les formats tgif, xfig, graphiques PDF, gnuplot, idraw, MetaPost, GNU Metafile, PIC, Kontour et PostScript aplati.
<teolemon> bordel
<teolemon> si c'est pas de la traduction décente
<teolemon> j'ai rien retouché
<cqfd93> j'ai un message d'erreur "un script ne répond pas..." et encore bloqué à 11%
<cqfd93> j'essaye un autre fichier
<teolemon> oki
<cqfd93> même problème mais cette fois, c'est à 5%
<cqfd93> ça peut venir de mes paramèrtres/extensions firefox ?
<teolemon> ça a l'air de passer chez moi
<teolemon> oui je dirais
<teolemon> j'utilise chrome
<teolemon> sur une machine puissante
<cqfd93> ma bécane est lente... mais j'ai quand même 4 go
<cqfd93> je vais essayer avec chromium
<teolemon> ^^
<teolemon> prends le 7 alors
<teolemon> j'ai fait le 5
<teolemon> et je suis sur le 6
<teolemon> ça te fera 5000 chaines de traduites quand même :-)
<teolemon> ce qui est pas mal :-P
<cqfd93> ok
<teolemon> problèmes avec la 8 et la 3 :-/
<cqfd93> ça plante aussia vec chromium
<teolemon> la 7 bloque aussi
<teolemon> bon..
<teolemon> je pense que pour la 7 et la 8 c'est une question de taille
<teolemon> la 3
<teolemon> c'est plus problématique
<teolemon> je t'en envoie un traduit
<teolemon> pour que tu puisses jeter un oeil sur la monstruosité
<teolemon> qui se prépare :-)
<cqfd93> pour la 7 il me dit un pb de taille
<teolemon> ton mail free fait compte google ?
<cqfd93> j'ai un compte google
<teolemon> même id que free ?
<teolemon> (ne le mets pas ici
<teolemon> c'est logué
<teolemon> )
<cqfd93> en privé sur irc
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-15
<teolemon> hello
<cqfd93> Hello !
<cqfd93> Bien reposé ?
<teolemon> moui
<cqfd93> t'es à nouveau d'attaque pour faire la peau des ddtp ? ;-)
 * cqfd93 doit rebooter
 * teolemon just needs a cuppa coffee before that
<teolemon> and /me needs to get hold of YoBoY as well
<cqfd93> ça sera suffisant ?
<teolemon> da
<cqfd93> CU !
<teolemon> YoBoY ?
 * cqfd93 est de retour
<teolemon> Temps de sommeil réel 2h 41min
<teolemon> selon mon fitbit
<teolemon> j'ai du mal à y croire
<teolemon> je suis en train de télécharger les morceaux
<cqfd93> si tu dors vraiment si peu, tu ne vas jamais tenir...
<teolemon> normalement, j'ai dormi au moins le double
<cqfd93> Pour tous les fichiers que tu as partagés sur google translation kit, le pourcentage n'est pas toujours de 100%
<cqfd93> même le double, c'est pas assez
<teolemon> non car le pourcentage correspond aux traductions manuelles
<teolemon> il suffit de les marquer comme terminés
<cqfd93> ah bon
<teolemon> je viens de les télécharger
<cqfd93> j'ai encore à apprendre sue le suejt
<teolemon> et sur le disque, marqués comme 100%
<teolemon> quand j'ouvre avec poedit
<teolemon> même sans marquer terminer
<cqfd93> et pour remonter ça sur launchpad, tu dois recoller les morceaux ?
<teolemon> pas sur
 * cqfd93 va faire un café
<teolemon> je crois me souvenir
<teolemon> que david planella a dit qu'on pouvait envoyer des morceaux
<teolemon> du moment que l'en-tête est valide
<cqfd93> et tu as mis le même en-tête dans chaque fichier ?
<teolemon> yup
<teolemon> 1. Get the upstream PO file from the upstream project 2. Get the downstream PO file from Launchpad 3. Copy the X-Generator and X-Launchpad-Export-Date fields from the    downstream PO file to the upstream PO file 4. Upload the resulting file from the previous step to Launchpad  And that's it, Launchpad will take care of all the merging.
<teolemon> mais je sais pas si ça fonctionne sur du partiel
<teolemon> je dirais que oui
<teolemon> puisqu'on fait passer des fichiers upstream pour des fichiers downstream
<cqfd93> je n'ai toujours monté que des fichiers complets
<teolemon> qui n'ont pas les mêmes chaines à 100%
<teolemon> je pense que je vais créer un compte qui n'a pas les droits de review
<teolemon> et proposer l'upload en traduction direct
<cqfd93> qui va te servir à quoi ?
<teolemon> comme ça ça sera des suggestions
<teolemon> et ça marchera mieux qu'hier
<cqfd93> on peut uploader si on n'est pas reviewer ?
<teolemon> passer en fuzzy
<teolemon> apparemment ça fait rien
<teolemon> je sais pas
<teolemon> excellente question
<teolemon> je pense que oui
<teolemon> mais toutes les chaines sont basculées en suggestion
<cqfd93> et il va falloir attendre un paquet d'heures pour savoir si ça a marché...
<teolemon> ou alors on peut créer un projet launchpad à part
<teolemon> y verser les traduc
<teolemon> qui apparaissent alors comme suggestions pour les autres projets
<cqfd93> la ruse !
<cqfd93> les suggestions versées dans ce projet seraient visibles en bonne place dans la liste des suggestions ?
<teolemon> ah effectivement
<teolemon> pas d'upload pour les comptes non validés
<teolemon> théoriquement oui
<teolemon> puisque ce seront les seules pour les DDTP
<teolemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/493084
<teolemon> erf
<teolemon> donc le seul moyen c'est soit:
 * cqfd93 lit le bug
<teolemon> importer tout en mon nom comme traductions valides
<teolemon> ou créer un projet ad-hoc
<cqfd93> tu as déjà créé des projets sur lp ?
<teolemon> https://launchpad.net/ddtpautomation
<teolemon> il faut installer bazaae
<teolemon> bazaar
<teolemon> pousser les fichiers
<teolemon> les rendre dispo a la traduc
<cqfd93> wow !  T'es un rapide !
<teolemon> non
<cqfd93> ah ?
<teolemon> c'était ancien
<teolemon> c'est un projet que je rumine depuis un bout de temps
<cqfd93> t'avais déjà mijoté ton coup...
<cqfd93> au fait, hier, tu disais que tu avaic un compte à régler avec les ddtp... (j'ai vu ça dans le log)
<teolemon> hum
<teolemon> :-)
<teolemon> c'est le seul truc qui n'a pas évolué depuis que j'ai commencé Linux
<cqfd93> trop monstrueux...
<teolemon> pas pour des robots
<cqfd93> que nous ne sommes pas
<teolemon> <3 Googlebot
<teolemon> non, justement c'est là la beauté
<teolemon> les robots font la masse du boulot, et nous on relit
<cqfd93> mais là, il va falloir du monde
<teolemon> http://lite.framapad.org/p/ddtpUbuntu
<teolemon> je pense qu'il faut qu'on le fasse en anglais
<teolemon> comme ça, si on réussit, les autres langues pourront en bénéficier
<cqfd93> oh, un pad tout neuf !!!
<teolemon> ok
<YoBoY> bonjoru
<YoBoY> bonjour
<teolemon> Yo !
<cqfd93> salut YoBoY !
<teolemon> on est sur un truc uncomfortably exciting
<YoBoY> teolemon, ?
<teolemon> http://lite.framapad.org/p/ddtpUbuntu
<YoBoY> et ?
<YoBoY> teolemon, tu voulais me dire quelque chose ?
<teolemon> ben, sur la partie launchpad
<teolemon> éventuellement
<teolemon> on a 14 fichiers po traduits
<teolemon> pour universe
<YoBoY> sur la partie launchpad ? sur le pad ?
<teolemon> 40000 chaines
<teolemon> et maintenant il faut les importer dans un projet bidon sur launchpad
<teolemon> pour qu'elles apparaissent en tant que suggestions pour les ddtp
<teolemon> je t'en envoie un
<teolemon> pour exemple
<YoBoY> j'ai compris pour le découpage, mais je comprends pas la partie "import"
<teolemon> Sylvie, tu as le log de la discussion en privée
<teolemon> sur les problèmes de guillemets ?
<cqfd93> je peux rechercher
<YoBoY> tu peux pas réinjecter ça dans les ddtp directement ?
<cqfd93> c'est essentiellement les \" remplacés par \ "
<teolemon> https://launchpad.net/ddtpautomation
<teolemon> pas directement
<teolemon> car ça mettrait des tradales automatiques
<teolemon> ce qu'on veut, c'est juste des suggestions
<YoBoY> hum, si je comprends bien l'import d'un po valide auto la traduction c'est ça ?
<YoBoY> même si c'est fait par quelqu'un qui n'a pas les droits de relecteurs ?
<teolemon> oui car fuzzy n'est pas accepté
<teolemon> ils ne peuvent pas importer
<YoBoY> ha ok :)
<YoBoY> forcément
<teolemon> ils n'ont pas le bouton
<teolemon> d'où le projet bidon
<YoBoY> dnc tu veux faire ça en deux temps, imported dans un projet bidon en tant que proposition validée afin que les gens contrôles et reproposent des correctifs, et une fois tout traité, tu exportes le po et le réimporte dans le vrai ddtp, c'est ça ?
<teolemon> on a meme pas besoin de réimporter
<teolemon> car tu auras les suggestions dans le DDTP directement
<cqfd93> la récup des suggestions se fait directement sur LP
<teolemon> X translated this in BogusDDTP, use as translation ?
<cqfd93> teolemon, j'ai retrouvé le passage du log ou on parle des guillemets, tu le veux ?
<YoBoY> teolemon: ok, donc ça te le propose en suggestion parce que ça existe dans un autre projet
<teolemon> oui
<YoBoY> je trouve ça un peu compliqué comme fonctionnement…
<teolemon> oui volontiers
<YoBoY> ce serait pas possible de scripter des suggestions ?
<teolemon> c'est à dire ?
<cqfd93> (00:53:02) cqfd93: Attends, y'a quand même des problèmes
<cqfd93> (00:53:08) cqfd93: par exemple :
<cqfd93> (00:53:18) teolemon: un paquet
<cqfd93> (00:53:21) cqfd93: msgid ""
<cqfd93> (00:53:21) cqfd93: "DateTime::Event::Recurrence provides a way to create sets of DateTime "
<YoBoY> LOL
<YoBoY> ben je sais pas trop comment ça marche les suggestions sur launchpad, mais on peut peut être faire des suggestions en ligne de commande ou assimilé…
<cqfd93> p**n, je me fais éjecter pour flooding :-(
<teolemon> :-P
<teolemon> tu peux le coller directement dans le pad ?
<cqfd93> oui, mais c'est en français
<teolemon> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html
<teolemon> on va traduire
<teolemon> no worries
<cqfd93> :-)
<cqfd93> voilà, c'est sur le pad
<teolemon> ok traduit
<cqfd93> ;-)
<teolemon> vous devriez avoir les droits d'admin sur le projet
<teolemon> https://launchpad.net/ddtpautomation
<cqfd93> let's try that...
<cqfd93> je peux changer "Translation group:" de "no value" à "launchpad translators" ?
<teolemon> sur l'api
<teolemon> j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait grand chose
<teolemon> plutot ubuntu-fr
<teolemon> l10n
<teolemon> on sait à peu près qui il y a dans l'équipe ubuntu-fr-10n
<teolemon> comme les traductions iront en amont
<teolemon> après
<teolemon> j'ai pas envie qu'on valide des trucs à moitié faits
<cqfd93> donc il faudrait "Translation permissions policy:" restricted ?
<cqfd93> et pas open
<teolemon> oui
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtpautomation/+imports
<teolemon> mais j'ai l'impression que personne ne le validera à notre place ?
<teolemon> et il y a des histoires de templates que je ne comprends pas bien
<cqfd93> là, je ne peux pas vraiment t'aider...
<teolemon> il va falloir qu'on comprenne collectivement comment importer :-)
<cqfd93> Avant de valider l'import, il faut avoir uploadé un template........
<teolemon> donc ça veut dire qu'il faut qu'on refusionne tout et qu'on importe le template des ddtp
<teolemon> ou bien on crée un template pour chaque morceau
<cqfd93> l'un ou l'autre, certainement
<cqfd93> mais que doit contenir un template ?
<teolemon> c'est un fichier pot
<teolemon> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ddtp-ubuntu/ddtp-pot-quantal/view/head:/universe/ddtp-ubuntu-universe.pot
<teolemon> j'ai bien l'impression qu'il va falloir faire de la couture
<teolemon> je suis en train d'uploader le pot
<cqfd93> je viens d'approuver le pot (à moins que ça ne soit toi qui l'aie fait quelques secondes avant moi)
<teolemon> pourquoi 0 chaines :-S
<cqfd93> oui, c'est bizarre
<teolemon> Line 54: Extra content found after string: (en particulier les documents contenant des formules \xe2 \u20ac" dans d'autres formats. Il est en fait une collection de quatre convertisseurs, \xe0 savoir: \ n 1) writer2latex convertit les documents en format de LaTeX 2e de haute qualit\xe9 \ n typographie \ n 2) Writer2BibTeX extrait les donn\xe9es bibliographiques d'un document et le stocke dans \ n BibTeX format (travaux. ave
<teolemon> je sais pas si on a besoin d'uploader les po
<teolemon> pour que les chaines apparaissent
<cqfd93> tu avais uploadé un po      universe_ddtp-ubuntu-universe-fr014 (1).po  c'est seulement une partie des trads ?
<cqfd93> tu n'as pas recollé les morceaux ?
<teolemon> oui
<teolemon> et c'est l'erreur qu'il me sort pour ce morceau
<teolemon> ça doit être lié aux guillemets
<cqfd93> \ n  (line break) devrait être \n
<cqfd93> on dirait que tous les \ sont remplacés par \ + espace
<teolemon> ok rajouté dans la liste des bogues
<teolemon> on pourait demander de l'aide au concepteur de Nightmonkey pe
<teolemon> YoBoY, tu le connais ?
<cqfd93> est-ce que tu a importé un po après avoir remplacé les "\ " par "\" ?
<teolemon> non pas encore
<teolemon> tu peux valider tes propres imports
<teolemon> si tu en as un ou c'est corrigé
<cqfd93> probablement, ça serait logique
<cqfd93> non, je n'en ai pas, ah peut-être un que tu m'as envoyé hier
<teolemon> je vais les mettre en ligne
<cqfd93> y'aurait pas un problème à cause des noms des fichiers ???
<teolemon> je vais fusionner
<teolemon> et mettre ça sur le projet via bzr
<cqfd93> ok
<cqfd93> et maintenant, je vois untranslated 54563...
<cqfd93> j'ai demandé à télécharger le po
<teolemon> 9 à 14 fusionnés
<cqfd93> courage !
<teolemon> 21000 chaines pour le moment
<cqfd93> presque la moitié
<teolemon> il y a plusieurs fichiers que j'ai pas pu traduire
<teolemon> le 3 et le 7 je crois
<cqfd93> :-(
<teolemon> on va réessayer
<teolemon> on est plus frais
<teolemon> et vu le nombre de chaines dans chacun de ces fichiers
<teolemon> autant qu'ils soient tous traduits
<teolemon> le FrankenFichier
<teolemon> j'en suis à 3 fichiers
<teolemon> il me manque le 3, 7 et 8
<teolemon> il faut piger le point commun entre les 3
<cqfd93> je viens d'importer le 6 que j'ai renommé en ddtp-ubuntu-universe_ddtp-ubuntu-universe-fr.po...
<teolemon> ça a marché ?
<teolemon> je viens de le passer en approved
<cqfd93> je ne sais pas si c'est bon
<cqfd93> j'avais remplacé les \ n et les \ "
<teolemon> Line 465: String not terminated
<teolemon> import failed
<cqfd93> just got the error msg from lp
<teolemon> https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B2Z-7cB-sMWOLTFXbDBVczRBZk0/edit
<teolemon> je suis en train de les téléverser
<cqfd93> l'erreur ligne 465 n'est sûrement pas la seule... probablement dûe au remplacement des \ n
<teolemon> c'est quoi en l'occurence ?
<cqfd93> les 2 premières lignes se termine par un line break - lignes 465, 466 et 467 :
<cqfd93> msgstr "  Exemple la date: 2008-04-18
<cqfd93>  Exemple Date séparée et heure UTC: 2008-04-18 08:47 Z
<cqfd93>  Exemple combinée date et l'heure UTC: 2008-04-18T08: 47Z \ date Exemple n avec numéro de la semaine : 2008-W16-5"
<teolemon> le 3 a l'air de passer maintenant
<teolemon> j'ai retiré la dernière chaine qui était multiligne
<cqfd93> tu veux dire que tu arrives à le traduire ?
<teolemon> yup
<teolemon> idem avec le 7
<teolemon> on va perdre une trentaine de traductions
<cqfd93> c'est tout ?
<teolemon> 2*30
<teolemon> à peu près
<cqfd93> qu'est-ce qu'elles ont de spécial ?
<teolemon> pas" les perdre"
<teolemon> elles sont à la fin du fichier
<teolemon> je vais faire des mini po
<teolemon> pour les traduire
<teolemon> faisons les choses bien :-)
<cqfd93> comme quand une chaîne originale a changé
<cqfd93> j'ai encore essayé de nettoyer la 6 et de l'importer, mais fail
<teolemon> fusionné
<teolemon> 105 chaines non traduites
<teolemon> 54018 chaines traduites
<teolemon> 19,5MB
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> maintenant il faut qqch de clean
<teolemon> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B2Z-7cB-sMWOTk1SbFdiVjM1emM
<teolemon> voila le fichier avec toutes les chaines
<teolemon> qui se charge de cleaner ?
<teolemon> (angel)
<cqfd93> le nettoyage va être problématique : rien que dans un fichier (le 6), il y a plein d'erreurs liées à la mauvaise interprétation des \ par google translator
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> il y a les \n
<teolemon> et les \"
<teolemon> il y a des false positive sur le replace all je suppose
<cqfd93> le contraire serait étonnant
<cqfd93> il y a aussi des \ qui se baladent tous seuls
<teolemon> quels sont les effets de \ sur votre organisme ?
<cqfd93> je ne sais pas
<cqfd93> il y a aussi des " en plein milieu d'une longue ligne qui ferment la chaîne mais il n'y a rien pour la rouvrir
<teolemon> en faisant validate translations sur poedit, il se plain
<cqfd93> :-(
<cqfd93> comment tu fais validate ?
<cqfd93> je n'ai pas l'habitude de poedit
<teolemon> 14598 occurences de \n
<teolemon> 6193 occurences de \"
<teolemon> 319 occurences de "\
<teolemon> 1h = 3600 secondes
<teolemon> 4/5h pour tout valider
<teolemon> Catalogue >> Valider
<teolemon> tu regardes bien le fichier fusionné ?
<teolemon> tant qu'à faire ?
<cqfd93> je regarde le fichier que j'ai téléchargé de google (universe_ddtp-ubuntu-universe-fr-105missing.po)
<cqfd93> je n'ai pas Catalogue >> valider
<teolemon> euarf
<teolemon> das ist eine echtige Clusterfuck
<teolemon> je pense que tout le monde aura compris mon propos
<cqfd93> mon allemand n'est pas à la hauteur... tradusction, please !
<cqfd93> je suis en train de décrasser ce monstrueux fichier, presque fini
<teolemon> what ?
<teolemon> c'est techniquement impossible ?
<teolemon> ça valide ?
<cqfd93> non, pas encore
<cqfd93> je nettoie dans gedit, après je regarderai dans poedit
<cqfd93> après on verra
<cqfd93> je supprime des " en trop
<teolemon> tu t'en sors ?
<teolemon> tu veux pas découper le fichier en deux ?
<cqfd93> j'avance, je répare les chaînes avec gedit en utilisant les numéros de lignes signalés par poedit
<cqfd93> tu veux faire la deuxième moitié ?
<cqfd93> le fichier fait 368000 lignes
<cqfd93> tu peux garder l'en-tête et les 190 000 dernières, poedit te listera une vingtaine d'erreurs à la fois...
<cqfd93> j'ai atteint la ligne 19460
<teolemon> oki
<cqfd93> j'en suis à 30400
<teolemon> ça va si vite
<teolemon> je prends ma partie alors
<cqfd93> oui, ça va plus vite que ce que j'aurais cru
<cqfd93> Attends il faudrait peut-être que je te donne mon fichier...
<teolemon> ben j'ai pris celuide gdrive
<teolemon> t'as déjà fait des modifs sur la partie 2
<teolemon> ù?
<teolemon> j'en profite pour faire " / ">>"/"
<teolemon> par exemple:
<teolemon> PHP / MySQL >>> PHP/MySQL
<cqfd93> je travaille sur le fichier universe_ddtp-ubuntu-universe-fr-105missing uniquement (celui de 19 mo) que j'avais déjà modifié
<cqfd93> la deuxième moitié est là http://ubuntuone.com/1cPk6xmyf3edvdzfVh5qEZ
<cqfd93> j'en suis à 34 000
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> je reprends sur celui là alors
<teolemon> je recommence donc à partir de libxprintapputil1
<teolemon> pour info
<teolemon> hello
<Havok_Novak> Hello.
<cqfd93> 43 400, ça avance
<teolemon> tu vas plus vite que moi
<teolemon> si tu remarques des trucs répétitifs erronés
<teolemon> qui sont corrigeables en masse dans ma partie
<teolemon> n'hésite pas à signaler
<teolemon> et attention pour les " / " à ne pas corriger les originaux
<teolemon> sinon il importera pas la traduction
<teolemon> puisque la chaine sera différente
<teolemon> meme d'un caractère
<teolemon> http://lite.framapad.org/p/ddtpUbuntu
<teolemon> tiens si tu veux voir l'ampleur de l'abomination
<cqfd93> je fais bien attention de ne pas toucher aux chaînes originales
<cqfd93> j'espère que mes remplacements en masse n'ont rien cassé
<teolemon> + + >> ++
<teolemon> notemment pour C++
<teolemon> au pire, ça sera des chaines à retraduire
<teolemon> on peut se permettre un peu de casse
<teolemon> en fait directement
<teolemon> C + + >> ++
<teolemon> C++
<teolemon> il faut que je cherche quoi dans le fichier que tu m'as passé ?
<teolemon> j'ai fait tout sauf l'essentiel pour le moment
<cqfd93> tu l'ouvres dans poedit
<cqfd93> tu tentes d'enregistrer, il te dit qu'il y a trop d'erreurs et te permet d'enregistrer le log
<cqfd93> le log contient les numéros de ligne où il y a des erreurs et tu corriges dans l'éditeur de texte de ton choix
<cqfd93> moi c'est gedit
<cqfd93> c'est toujours desq couilles avec des \
<cqfd93> *des
<teolemon> oui aussi
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> \,
<teolemon> espace n espace
<cqfd93> 77 000
<teolemon> forfait aussi
<teolemon> souvent mis à la place de paquet
<cqfd93> \aucune   \aucun   \pas    à la place de   \n
<teolemon> et merde
<teolemon> j'étais pas assez attentif
<teolemon> mais en fait je peux faire ça de poedit directement
<teolemon> right ?
<teolemon> oui mais c'est pas rapide
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> je pense qu'il faut pas trop tarder ce soir
<teolemon> sauf si tu pêtes la forme
<teolemon> car sinon on va faire des erreurs
<cqfd93> on peut faire du remplacement en masse dans poedit ?
<teolemon> non
<teolemon> je suis fatigué
<teolemon> alors je dis des conneries
<cqfd93> moi aussi
<cqfd93> je fais encore un passage (j'ai dépassé 91 000)
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> moi, j'ai foiré mon fichier
<teolemon> je suis en train de reporter l'info sur le pad
<teolemon> concernant les remplacements
<teolemon> ça valide sur les 90000 premiers ?
<teolemon> j'ai bien envie de voir si on peut lancer un import partiel ce soir
<cqfd93> je ne sais pas si ça valide, pour l'instant poedit trouve encore des erreurs (j'ai fait jusqu'à la ligne 103 338)
<cqfd93> pour faire un import partiel, il faut que je ne garde que ce que j'ai nettoyé...
<cqfd93> ok, ça sera ma dernière activité mais ça va prendre un peu de temps
<teolemon> je vois un fichier dans la queur
<teolemon> l'upload est terminé ?
<teolemon> si oui tu dois t'autovalider
<cqfd93> je viens de téléverser un ddtp-ubuntu-universe_ddtp-ubuntu-universe-fr.po de un peu plus de 100 000 lignes
<cqfd93> il est en need review
<teolemon> parce que je peux apparemment pas le faire
<teolemon> tu peux le faire ?
<teolemon> tu as les droits je veux dire ?
<teolemon> good
<teolemon> plug & pray
<cqfd93> ça y est, je l'ai approuvé, mais il n'a pas encore le statut importé
<cqfd93> :-)
<cqfd93> c'est pas comme "plug and play" : "tu t'amuses à le brancher"
<teolemon> ça avait mis combien de temps
<teolemon> toute à l'heure
<teolemon> bon
<teolemon> importes
<teolemon> Translations text (u"Certaines de ces fonctionnalit\xe9s, vous pouvez vous attendre: \n * Dessin (lien par lien de dessin, des mod\xe8les pour les anneaux communs, l'\xe9largissement de la commune \n-groupes; attire les radicaux, les charges, les fl\xe8ches, support de la couleur ...) \n * \xc9dition (illimit\xe9 d\xe9faire et refaire les capacit\xe9s; alignant; mise \xe0 l'\xe9chelle; \rotation n (2D, 3D) ...) \n * Export 
<teolemon> bon on va pas épiloguer ce soir
<cqfd93> je retente une dernière fois
<teolemon> http://bowieandqueen.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/shadok.jpg
<teolemon> au besoin coupe juste avant la ligne qui plante
<cqfd93> j'ai rectifié la ligne en question
<teolemon> tu en auras une qui va merder après
<cqfd93> probablement
<teolemon> comme tu le sens
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-16
<cqfd93> ça a marché ! il y a des chaines traduites !!!
<teolemon> heu
<teolemon> c génial
<teolemon> j'y croyais pas
<cqfd93> mais il n'y a qu'un peu plus de 2000 chaines
<teolemon> je les vois pas encore
<teolemon> t'as coupé ?
<teolemon> je vois dansl'import Uploaded by Sylvie Gallet on 2012-12-16 00:33:45 CET
<teolemon> Approved
<teolemon> mais c'est le dernier
<cqfd93> je l'ai téléchargé plus tard... bizarre
<teolemon> screenshot ?
<cqfd93> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtpautomation/trunk/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/fr/+translate?field.alternative_language=&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&show=translated
<teolemon> ah ok
<teolemon> ça n'apparait pas sur la page principale
<teolemon> let's see si les ddtp le détectent
<teolemon> putain Sylvie
<teolemon> je te paie un paquet de bières
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/fr/+translate?show=untranslated
<cqfd93> c'est à se rouler par terre, mais ça marche !!!!!
<teolemon> je vais souffler avant d'envoyer un mel à ta gloire sur la liste
<teolemon> il doit bien y avoir un truc zarbi
<teolemon> mais ça a l'air de marcher
<cqfd93> à ta gloire aussi, t'as eu la super idée et t'as fait une bonne partie du boulot
<cqfd93> va bien falloir expliquer que c'est de la trad auto et que ça doit être bien nettoyé
<teolemon> le titre est assez clair
<teolemon> Used in ddtp-ubuntu-universe in DDTP Automation Test trunk by Sylvie Gallet 28 minutes ago
<cqfd93> ah le titre sur le pad, oui !
<teolemon> non en suggestions
<teolemon> projet shadoko :-)
<teolemon> en plus l'avantage
<teolemon> c'est qu'on ne voit aucune suggestion externe dans les décomptes des DDTP
<teolemon> donc les traduc qu'on verra dans les décomptes
<teolemon> auront déjà été relues une fois
<teolemon>  1 → 50 of 10102 results
<teolemon> ça va t'en faire du karma :-)
<cqfd93> je vais te rattramer, sauf si tu montes plusieurs milliers de chaùines ;-)
<cqfd93> *rattraper
<cqfd93> *chaines
<teolemon> snif
<teolemon> non je suis méga heureux
<cqfd93> wow !  10000 chaines !!!
<cqfd93> donc on va pouvoir continuer à nettoyer par petits bouts
<cqfd93> t'as eu une super idée !!!
<teolemon> nettoyer par petits bouts ?
<cqfd93> je veux dire, on peut faire des imports partiels sur des fichiers de taille un peu plus maniables
<cqfd93> si une chaine déconne, ce qui est bon avant est quand même importé
<cqfd93> je viens de recevoir un autre message d'erreur
<cqfd93> t'as vu l'heure ?  Si on se votait un petit dodo ?
<teolemon> ouais
<cqfd93> bonne nuit, fais de beaux rêves sans ddtp :-)
<teolemon> ^^
<teolemon> bonne nuit
<teolemon> hello
<cqfd93> salut Oierre !
<cqfd93> *Pierre
<cqfd93> tu vas bien ?
<teolemon> oui pas mal
<teolemon> et toi ?
<teolemon> des rêves remplis de chaînes ?
<cqfd93> tu annonceras la chose quand on aura fini ?
<cqfd93> moi, ça va super !
<cqfd93> il y a maintenant  15788 chaines traduites
<teolemon> ah tu as continué les imports ce matin
<teolemon> hat off
<cqfd93> j'ai corrigé le fichier que j'avais uploadé cette nuit et qui avait des erreurs
<cqfd93> je l'ai réuploadé et cette fois, l'import a été accepté avec seulement 6 chaines mises en need review que j'ai validées
<cqfd93> j'ai essentiellement recherché tous les \ suivis d'une lettre et j'ai supprimés la plupart des \, sauf quelques uns qui font partis de commandes de la forme \\something
<teolemon> :-)
<teolemon> il accumule les suggestions
<teolemon> ou il les remplace par les plus récentes ?
<teolemon> (autrement dit, peut on multiplier les imports au fur et à mesure qu'on trouve des erreurs répétitives ?)
<cqfd93> je ne sais pas s'il accumule les suggestions, quand il y en a je pense qu'il vaut mieux les valider
<cqfd93> maintenant, je vais faire la même chose sur le reste de ma moitié
<cqfd93> certaines trads sont vraiment excellentes
 * cqfd93 a quelques mails à écrire
<teolemon> ok je vais recommancer ma partie après déjeuner
<teolemon> je vais me focaliser sur le fond
<teolemon> et je laisse les " et les espaces pour la fin
<teolemon> parce que c'est sur cette partie que j'ai planté hier
<teolemon> je vais aussi lancer le process pour main
<teolemon> en fait je vais en priorité lancer le process pour main
<teolemon> et multiverse
<cqfd93> qui sont tous les deux beaucoup plus petits
<teolemon> car Gisèle continue à traduire main en priorité
<cqfd93> elle est increvable !
<teolemon> donc autant lui balancer les 6000 suggestions
<teolemon> au plus vite
<cqfd93> enfin, c'est ce qu'elle laisse voir...
<cqfd93> elle va avoir une grosse surprise, je n'ai pas encore vendu la mêche
 * cqfd93 retourne aux emails
<teolemon> demande pour main et multiverse envoyées
<cqfd93> je retourne à mes éditions de po
<cqfd93> je jette un œil ici de temps en temps
<teolemon> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/125925897/main_ddtp-ubuntu-main-fr.po
<teolemon> je commence à découper
<teolemon> 5 morceaux
<cqfd93> de quelle taille ?
<cqfd93> retourne à mes rechercher / remplacer
<teolemon> 888ko
<teolemon> je prends ça comme taille standard
<teolemon> un peu en dessous de la limite
<cqfd93> c'est quand même énorme...
<Havok_Novak> Quelqu’un veut se charger d’organiser la relecture finale des manuels ?
<teolemon> paquets prêts à l'import
<teolemon> dans le Kit
<rickero> Hello tous, au vu des échanges de mail je vois que le dimanche n'est pas vraiment férié pour chacun :-)
<teolemon> hello
<teolemon> et les semaines qui viennent non plus :-)
<teolemon> mais pour le moment, nous ne disposons que d'informations très parcellaires sur le projet
<teolemon> le nom de code serait Shadoko ;-)
<rickero> Sudoku me parlerait plus que shadoko
<rickero> C'est quoi, une nouvelle branche d'Ubuntu qui évite amazon? :-)
<teolemon> http://www.lesshadoks.com/index2.php?page=27
<teolemon> en anglais, on appelle ça un fork
<rickero> cool le shadok. j'avais plus vu ça depuis des années
<rickero> Je viens de répondre à une question en français sur launchpad qui datait d'une semaine... il y a vraiment peu de support là-bas pour les pauvres francophones
<rickero> on devrait même rediriger leurs questions directement vers ubuntu-fr
<teolemon> ok démarrage de l'import
<teolemon> 1/5
<teolemon> pompons
<cqfd93> et les pauvres shadocks pompaient, pompaient
<cqfd93> et plus ils pompaient, plmus il ne se passait rien
<cqfd93> *plus
<teolemon> http://noisnois.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/shadoks04_1920x1200.jpg
<rickero> ah non, ne pas confondre avec le capitaine shadok , mille sabord
<teolemon> 2/5
<cqfd93> si le graphisme shadok n'est pas copyrighté, ça serait bien comme logo pour notre "fork" ;-)
<teolemon> c'est quoi ce fork amazon
<cqfd93> bon je retourne à mes corrections...
<teolemon> c'est officiel ou pas encore ?
<teolemon> 3/5
<rickero> je blaguais pierre, je suis au courant de rien
<rickero> j'essayais juste de deviner ce qu'était ton shadoko
<cqfd93> pierre, je te laisse annoncer quand tu veux :-)
<cqfd93> mais pour les curieux, y'a le log ! ;-)
<teolemon> 5/5
<cqfd93> rapide !
<teolemon> on annonce maintenant
<teolemon> http://lite.framapad.org/p/ddtpUbuntu
<teolemon> 50 000 suggestions à relire
<cqfd93> :-D
<teolemon> ils en sont devenus muets ;-)
<teolemon> j'ajoute les po au dossier gdrive
<teolemon> dans un sous dossier main
<rickero> lol c'est à peine 50 fois plus que les manuels et vous vous plaignez?
<rickero> Sylvie: merci pour la piste du log. mais il y a tant à lire et si peu de temps pour le faire!
<rickero> (ah non ça c'est un shadok qui le dit)
<teolemon> le pad framalite
<teolemon> synthétise tout le projet
<teolemon> on va donner la méthodo aux autres équipes de traduction
<teolemon> une fois qu'elle sera finalisée
<teolemon> j'ai noté au fur et à mesure tout les éléments pour faire ça dans d'autres langues
<teolemon> https://drive.google.com/#folders/0B2Z-7cB-sMWOLTFXbDBVczRBZk0
<teolemon> en cours d'upload
<teolemon> upload terminé
<teolemon> j'hésite à faire multiverse
<teolemon> pour 300 chaines
<teolemon> et pour le coup, il n'y a pas à remerger ?
<cqfd93> ça serait bien de finir universe
<teolemon> si ça passe en fichiers partiels
<cqfd93> ça passe très bien
<cqfd93> j'ai déjà fait 3 imports partiels réussis
<teolemon> enrico
<rickero> oui?
<teolemon> ça te dirait de faire un bout de main ?
<teolemon> c'est méga chiant
<rickero> je comprends pas le chinois
<teolemon> et il faut faire gaffe
<rickero> et pour moi c'est dans cette langue que vous discutez en ce moment
<teolemon> on a découpé les ddtp en morceaux
<teolemon> qu'on a traduit automatiquement
<teolemon> les morceaux sont là : https://drive.google.com/#folders/0B2Z-7cB-sMWONW1YQTVmM3J1VjQ
<teolemon> souci, la traduction automatique a abimé les fichiers
<teolemon> tu peux le constater si tu va dans gedit
<teolemon> ou un éditeur de fichiers po comme poedit
<rickero> je peux pas ouvrir votre truc, j'ai pas de compte et j'ai pas de poedit... va me falloir du temps
<teolemon> avant de pouvoir le réimporter dans Launchpad, il faut réparer chaque morceaux
<teolemon> morceau
<teolemon> ok
<rickero> pierre: voilà, j'ai un compte gmail avec drive, j'ai poedit, je vois 5 po. je fais quoi stpl?
<teolemon> whaou :-)
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> donc tu en prends un
<teolemon> mettons le numéro 5
<teolemon> a priori le plus utile
<teolemon> tu l'ouvres avec poedit
<teolemon> va dans catalogue
<teolemon> et valider les traductions
<teolemon> tu devrais voir un paquet d'erreurs
<teolemon> en fait, il te liste les 20 premières
<teolemon> et il faut aller dans gedit et la corriger
<teolemon> astuce: avoir 2 copies du fichier
<teolemon> une ouverte dans gedit
<teolemon> et une ouverte dans poedit
<rickero> pourquoi gedit?  il corrompt les fichiers ou quoi?
<teolemon> non, c'est la traduction qui a corrompu les fichiers
<teolemon> mais réparer les corruption avec gedit va très vite
<rickero> je veux dire, poedit ne permet pas de corriger?
<teolemon> non
<teolemon> c'est des histoires de retour chariot
<teolemon> et autres
<teolemon> et de plus gedit permet ça de faire ça en masse
<teolemon> (pas de replace all, mais presque)
<rickero> ok, mettons que je ferai le 5. mais je peux pas télécharger en ce moment (partage de ligne). le ferai en fin d'ap-midi si vous avez la patience d'attendre
<teolemon> no worries
<teolemon> les ddtp mijotent depuis pas loin de 10 ans :-)
<rickero> lol pour les 10 ans. si j'ai bien compris les 5 fichiers sont universe?
<teolemon> non, ceux là c'est mail
<teolemon> pour universe, c'est 14 fichiers :-D
<teolemon> main
<rickero> oops
<rickero> et t'as traduit avec google... ca promet de belles aneries :-)
<rickero> mais bon, tant qu'à faire, autant le faire vite. mais espérons que cqfd93 va pas ouvrir un bug pour chaque coquille comme sur ubuntu manual :-)
<cqfd93> ah oui, y'en a des belles :-)
 * cqfd93 chante : quoi, mes bugs ?  Qu'est-ce qu'ils ont mes bugs ?
 * rickero entonne en choeur: allumeeeeez, le feu! brulez touuuuus, les beu-eugs!
<teolemon> il y aura des aneries
<teolemon> mais il y a pas mal de suggestions décentes
<teolemon> et ça amorce le mouvement
<teolemon> on va mobiliser les forums pour faire une première relecture
 * cqfd93 est prête à uploader un nouveau fichier... de presque 4 mo
<teolemon> ne pas tenir compte des fichiers main
<teolemon> ce sont pas les versions terminées
<teolemon> je réuploade
<rickero> pierre: tu parles des po qui sont sur le drive que tu as signalé? donc je dois attendre avant de downloader le 5?
<rickero> *signalés
<teolemon> oui
<teolemon> les traductions automatiques ne sont pas intégrées
<rickero> ok, alors /me va faire un tour. vous rejoindrai plus tard.
<rickero> à+
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> nouvel upload en cours
<teolemon> upload terminé
<teolemon> je prends le 4
<cqfd93> tu veux que je fasse ta moitié de universe ?
<teolemon> j'en suis à zéro
<teolemon> je suis passé à main
<teolemon> donc si tu es lancée oui
<teolemon> et je me tape main
<cqfd93> ok
<teolemon> pour tenter de me faire pardonner
<teolemon> j'ai choppé le rhytme
<cqfd93> c'est bien :-)
<cqfd93> j'attends toujours que mon upload soit importé
 * teolemon crosses his fingers
<teolemon> ça m'a l'air bon
<teolemon> 27118 untranslated
<teolemon> https://launchpad.net/~sylvie-gallet/+karma
<teolemon> 1 → 50 of 27458 results
<teolemon> 27458 suggestions
<teolemon> et ça n'a pas l'air de dupliquer les suggestions
<teolemon> par contre,
<teolemon> aucune suggestion dès 10 000
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/fr/+translate?show=untranslated&direction=backwards&start=10000
<teolemon> peut être une latence
<cqfd93> possible, j'espère que ce n'est que ça
<cqfd93> à part ça, mon karma n'a pas bougé depuis hier...
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> ça marche avec cette url
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/fr/+translate?show=untranslated&memo=8000&start=8000
<teolemon> il faut ajouter le paramètre mémo
<teolemon> rooh la vache
<teolemon> ça donne le tournis
<teolemon> je suis à 20000
<teolemon> et il y en a que je pourrais valider directement
<cqfd93> ah finalement tu vois bien des tradsd au-delà de 10 000 ?
<teolemon> yes
<teolemon> c'est une erreur de paramètre si on part de la fin
<teolemon> une url comme ça marche parfaitement
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/fr/+translate?show=untranslated&memo=8000&start=8000
<cqfd93> à part des tileout errors
<cqfd93> c'est neu-neu !!!
<cqfd93> oops ! *timeout
<teolemon> C #
<teolemon> a remplacer
<teolemon> par C#
<cqfd93> c'est quoi c# ?
<teolemon> c'est un langage de programmation
<teolemon> dérivé du C
<teolemon> utilisé dans mono
<teolemon> C + + >>> C++
 * cqfd93 veut un café...
<cqfd93> umh !  ça sent bon !
<teolemon> pourquoi tant de \n ?
<cqfd93> les \n  c'est tous les line break des listes, et il y en a de très longues !
<teolemon> je sas
<teolemon> c juste un bon jeu de mots
<teolemon> Ce package >> Ce paquet
<teolemon> :-D
<teolemon> Ce forfait >> Ce paquet
<teolemon>  :: >>::
<cqfd93> Ah oui, \n phonétique...
<teolemon> la partie 4 de main valide
<YoBoY> bonjour
<teolemon> Yo
<teolemon> (Boy)
<rickero> Salut YoBoY, re-salut aux autres
<YoBoY> teolemon, tu me demandais quoi hier (ou cette nuit) ?
<teolemon> tu as deux heures
<teolemon> creuses
<teolemon> heu, éventuellement automatiser en partie la relecture
<teolemon> on en a déjà fait une partie
<teolemon> sinon prendre un morceau de main
<teolemon> et le valider à la mano :-P
<cqfd93> salut YoBoY !
<teolemon> mais scripter tout ça pour les autres équipes serait cool
<teolemon> j'ai des doutes sur le ratio effort/résultat
<teolemon> je prends le 3 de main
<rickero> pierre: ton mode d'emploi de me suffit pas: "tu l'ouvres avec poedit", "va dans catalogue", "et valider les traductions" => j'ai pas ce menu dans poedit. que fais-je de faux
<rickero> j'ai pas de catalogue, j'ai seulement un po
<teolemon> http://www.poedit.net/screenshots/unix.png
<teolemon> buh ?
<teolemon> Catalog ?
<teolemon> t'as pas l'option valider ?
<YoBoY> teolemon, nan mais tu me demandais si je connaissais pas je sais plus qui xD
<teolemon> le créateur de nightmonkey
<teolemon> il doit avoir une tendresse particulière pour les DDTP
<YoBoY> pourquoi ?
<teolemon> il a conçu nightmonkey ?
<teolemon> pour les traduire plus facilement
<YoBoY> ha oui, mais je connais pas l'outil moi :p
<YoBoY> bon, tu sais comment il s'appelle ?
 * teolemon se demande s'il est le seul à avoir une antagonie aussi forte avec les DDTP
<YoBoY> ^^
<rickero> pierre: akeu non, pas de menu valider. je dois faire quoi? créer un catalogue? j'ai "mettre à jour depuis le pot" ,"traduire automatiquement avec TM", "Configuration" et 2 autres menus grisés, mais pas de valider...
<teolemon> cqfd93 ?
<teolemon> pour la validation dans poedit
<teolemon> ton bouton, il était où ?
<teolemon> YoBoY, si tu veux
<teolemon> https://drive.google.com/#folders/0B2Z-7cB-sMWONW1YQTVmM3J1VjQ
<teolemon> il reste le 2
<YoBoY> heu…
<cqfd93> enrico, tu cliques sur l'icône "enregistrer le catalogue", dans la fenêtre "poedit error", tu cliques sur "détails" et tu pourras enregistrer le log
<cqfd93> après tu fais les modifs dans gedit
<rickero> une fenêtre poedit error, maintenant... n'importe quoi! :-) je parle pas chinois, je vous dis! quel poedit vous avez? celui de la logithèque?
<rickero> ah finalement... peut-être ai-je quelque chose. est-ce que ca ressemble à: 33.54: invalid control sequence ?
<teolemon> oui c'est ça
<rickero> mais tu fais quoi avec ça? si j'ouvre mon po et vais à la ligne 33, colonne 54, je n'ai rien de spécial, c'est une fin de ligne normale avec double-quote fermant le texte
<rickero> msgid "library for the manipulation of the xorg.conf"
<rickero> msgstr "bibliothèque pour la manipulation du fichier xorg.conf"
<rickero> 33:54 c'est après xorg.conf"
<teolemon> rien de suspect
<teolemon> changement de couleur
<teolemon> guillemets
<teolemon> ou quoi que ce soit qui est listé dans le framapad ?
<teolemon> aaargh mes yeux
 * teolemon is afk for a couple of minutes
 * teolemon is back
<rickero> welcome back, pierre, mais j'ai toujours pas trouvé :-(
<cqfd93> quel est le problème ?
<rickero> aucune idée de ce qu'il faut corriger. voir le premier texte que j'ai montré ci-dessus à 17:51:49
<rickero> il n'est pas suivi d'espaces ni rien
<rickero> et si j'ai bien compris il a "invalid control sequence".
<rickero> on doit remplacer les fins de lignes?
<rickero> on doit changer des préférences? dire que la traduction est fr-fr?
<teolemon> tu m'envoies le bloc de texte par mel ?
<cqfd93> tu as bien copié la ligne en entier ?
<rickero> mais j'ai rien copié, j'ai simplement downloadé le po no 5 depuis le lien indiqué par pierre
<rickero> j'ai rien changé, c'est pas ma faute je suis innocent
<rickero> pierre: mail envoyé... mais tu as déjà ce po puisque c'est toi qui l'as mis sur google...
<teolemon> msgstr " * Base Directory Specification Version 0.6 \ n * Specification Version 1.0-Menu draft1 \ n * Desktop Entry Specification Version 0.9.4 \ n * Icône Specification Version 0.8 Thème \ n * Recent File Spec 0,2 \ n * Spécification base de données partagée MIME-0.13-"
<teolemon> la ligne juste avant
<teolemon> les \ n
<teolemon> qui devraient être
<teolemon> \n
<rickero> ah ok, vu. mais pourquoi ça me donne un no de ligne:colonne qui n'a rien à voir ???
<teolemon> parce que c'est le suivant qui plante
<teolemon> vu que le précédent est mal refermé
<rickero> merci
 * rickero se rue à l'attaque des vilains po
<cqfd93> bon courage !!!
<teolemon> au début c'est des po rugueux
<teolemon> et ensuite c'est des po lisses
 * teolemon lance les rires pré-enregistrés
<teolemon> le 3 valide
<rickero> les po lisses ont quand-même un caractère bien trempé.
<rickero> ne dit-on pas: po lisses de caractères?
<teolemon> attendons pour les blagues sur la typographie: rien ne presse
<cqfd93> ça ferait mauvaise impression sur ceux qui lisent le log...
<rickero> les amis, j'ai un doute...
<cqfd93> raconte
<rickero> j'ai des \" (backslash double quotes) qui ont été remplacés par  \ " (backslash espace double-quotes)
<rickero> exemple:  \"European\" versions of standard classes
<rickero> devient  \ "\" européens versions de classes
<rickero> ça serait bien de remplacer par « », non? mais c'est pas facile
<teolemon> je suis sur le 2
<teolemon> à moi
<teolemon> pour le moment allons au plus simple
<teolemon> ça reste des suggestions
<teolemon> automatisées
<rickero> oui mais si je remplace la séquence maintenant, ça rendra toute correction automatique ultérieure impossible
<rickero> parce qu'alors cela toucherait l'anglais
<rickero> tant pis? on oublie?
<cqfd93> à chaque traducteur de s'en occuper, en espérant qu'ils appliqueront les règles : [nbsp]  «[nbsp]  [nbsp]» ...
<rickero> ok
<rickero> merci
<teolemon> faut surtout pas toucher l'anglais
<teolemon> sinon launchpad importera pas
<cqfd93> et pour les ..., un …
<rickero> autre question liée :  \ "Licence Publique Arphic \"."
<rickero> je remplace le backslash espace double-quotes initial en enlevant l'espace
<rickero> mais est-ce que j'enlève aussi l'espace après Arphic ?
<teolemon> wep
<teolemon> \"Licence Publique Arphic\"."
<rickero> ok, je vais recommencer :-)
<cqfd93> les guillemets, c'est \"  sans espace  les traducteurs se débrouilleront
<cqfd93> si tu te mets à corriger à ce point, tu vas y passer un siècle
<cqfd93> Welcome back, Havok_Novak
<Havok_Novak> Hello, cqfd93. :)
<Havok_Novak> Ça va ?
<teolemon> hmm..on lui donne un morceau ?
<Havok_Novak> ?
<rickero> salut, taille-toi havok, vite !!!
<rickero> :-)
<teolemon> Un chiffre entre 0 et 5
<teolemon> sauf 2, 3, 4 et 5 ?
<rickero> hahahaah
<Havok_Novak> Le numéro de la partie à relire ?
<Havok_Novak> 0.
<Havok_Novak> ^^
<cqfd93> ;-)
<teolemon> ai-je dis ça ?
<Havok_Novak> Non, mais comme j’ai soulevé l’idée d’une relecture des manuels sur la liste...
<teolemon> Sylvie, en quel base 0 est-il égal à 1 ?
<Havok_Novak> Exponentielle.
<cqfd93> j'ai uploadé la 2ème moitié de universe et l'ai approuvée
<Havok_Novak> Ou base 2.
<cqfd93> y'a pu k attendre
<Havok_Novak> 2^0.
<teolemon> sinon tu peux commencer à relire
<cqfd93> 0 n'est jamais égal à 1
<teolemon> il y a déjà 20000 suggestions à retoucher :-)
<cqfd93> sauf si je te prouve le contraire
<Havok_Novak> Bah si le bit de poids 0 est à 1, si. :)
<teolemon> même pour les besoins de la cause ?
<teolemon> on va faire une percée conceptuelle sur IRC
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/fr/+translate?show=untranslated
<Havok_Novak> Bref, que dois-je faire ?
<teolemon> https://drive.google.com/#folders/0B2Z-7cB-sMWONW1YQTVmM3J1VjQ
<teolemon> tu prends le 1
<cqfd93> volontaire désigné d'office...
<teolemon> tu ouvres poedit
<teolemon> tu cliques sur l'icône "enregistrer le catalogue", dans la fenêtre "poedit error", tu cliques sur "détails" et tu pourras enregistrer le log
<teolemon> il y a normalement un paquet d'erreur
<teolemon> tu ouvres le même fichier avec gedit
<teolemon> et tu rectifies
<teolemon> on a compilé des erreurs fréquentes
<teolemon> et des modifs cools à faire en masse
<teolemon> ici:  http://lite.framapad.org/p/ddtpUbuntu
<Havok_Novak> On ne fait pas le manuel au final ?
<cqfd93> on a déjà fait et refait le manuel... maintenant, on fait une pause en attendant des nouvelles de kevin godby
<Havok_Novak> On ne devait pas faire une relecture complète au vu de la dernière boulette trouvée ?
<cqfd93> je pense qu'on peut envisager de faire quelques dernières corrections de fautes flagrantes, mais pas plus
<cqfd93> et surtout, rien sur launchpad
<Havok_Novak> Ouais, pas de soucis.
<Havok_Novak> Mais on pourrait demander (discussion avec YoBoY) aux membres de Framabook pour nous aider pour la dernière relecture.
<YoBoY> (je parle trop :p)
<Havok_Novak> ^^
<Havok_Novak> C’est une bonne idée après tout.
<YoBoY> bonne je sais pas, elle est juste censée vu qu'ils ont l'habitude de faire ce genre de boulot de relecture
<YoBoY> et puis qui sait, le bouquin leur plaira peut être pour le publier dans la collection framabook :)
<YoBoY> il serait ainsi diffusé chez les libraires et tout ^^
<Havok_Novak> Bah ouais, c’est pour ça.
<Havok_Novak> Qu’en pensez-vous, teolemon et cqfd93 ?
<teolemon> c'est une histoire de tirets ?
<teolemon> pas plus, non ?
<Havok_Novak> Tu as vu la faute avec le « être » non conjugué ? :)
<cqfd93> ça serait peut-être une bonne idée
<Havok_Novak> 8)
<Havok_Novak> T’as entendu ça YoBoY ? :)
<YoBoY> non :)
 * YoBoY a pas de lecteur d'écran :D
<Havok_Novak> ^^
<rickero> salut Julien
<cqfd93> salut julien !
<teolemon> hello Julien
<teolemon> on lui refait le coup du numéro ?
<cqfd93> ;-)
<Havok_Novak> ^^
<cqfd93> Qu'est-ce qu'il reste ?  Entre 1 et 1 ?
<Havok_Novak> Je m’occupe déjà du 1.
<teolemon> zut
<rickero> Et toc, il a lu ce qu'il y avait plus haut. Pas fou. lui
<Havok_Novak> ^^
<cqfd93> :-)
 * rickero se bat (grrr....) avec des paqets nommés  amsthdoc-it, fancyhdr-it etc qui sont renommés en amsthdoc-il, fancyhdr-il...
<rickero> je veux dire, la traduction auto remplace le sybole it (italien) par il ...
<teolemon> dans les comments ou les chaines ?
<rickero> les ch...iantes :-)
<rickero> t'occupe pas, c'est un état d'âme parce que c'est long, c'est tout...
<rickero> la trad automatique s'ingénie à traduire des noms de paquets... :-(
<cqfd93> salut gizou !
<gizou> salut Sylvie
<rickero> salut gizou
<gizou> ça baigne ?
<rickero> jusqu'au cou...
<gizou> Salut Enrico
<cqfd93> cha va ?
<gizou> oui cha va bien, je suis en week end prolongé
<gizou> ils sont tous plongés dans les DDTP !!!!!
<cqfd93> pierre, il en reste pour gizou ?
<gizou> niark niark
<teolemon> heu...
<teolemon> j'ai terminé le 4 et le 3
<teolemon> je peux te filer la fin du 2
<teolemon> tu as rattrapé ce qu'on a fait ?
<teolemon> globalement, on a généré des suggestions automatisées
<gizou> Salut Pierre,
<gizou> à qui tu parles ?
<teolemon> pour l'ensemble des DDTP
<teolemon> à toi :-)
<cqfd93> le pad : http://lite.framapad.org/p/ddtpUbuntu
<teolemon>  http://lite.framapad.org/p/ddtpUbuntu
<gizou> merci pour le lien
<teolemon> yup
<cqfd93> 654 untranslated !!!
<cqfd93> mon dernier import a plutôt bien marché
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtpautomation/trunk
<teolemon> whaouh
 * teolemon asks for a big round of applause
<teolemon> for Sylvie
<cqfd93> and for teolemon
<gizou> pour Pierre et Sylvie : hip hip hip !!
<teolemon> bon, deuxième round pour main :-)
<cqfd93> pierre, changeons de sujet...
<cqfd93> il y a deux candidats qui ont eu leurs deux avis favorables
<gizou> on aura bien besoin de leur aide pour valider tout ça
<teolemon> il n'y a pas déjà eu deux validations ?
<teolemon> pour chacune de leurs candidatures ?
<cqfd93> depuis hier
<teolemon> relisons le mel d'Alexandre :-)
<teolemon> qui demeure le coordinateur officiel ;-)
<cqfd93> daté de quand ?
<cqfd93> J'avais ajouté havok_novak, mais pas prévenu la liste
<Havok_Novak> Oui ?
<cqfd93> j'te réveille ?
<Havok_Novak> Plus ou moins. ^^
<teolemon> je viens de bumper le mail
<gizou> Moi j'ai validé Havok Novak et Stanislas Michalak hier,   oups, je n'ai pas fait de mail à la liste
<Havok_Novak> Je pige rien, someone can explain to me ? ^^
<cqfd93> on a voté pour que tu puisses être relecteur (avec le droit de reviewer)
<Havok_Novak> Ah.
<Havok_Novak> Merci aux votants alors.
<cqfd93> membre de l'équipe Ubuntu French Translators
<Havok_Novak> xD
<teolemon> j'ai lancé un appel aux oppositions
<Havok_Novak> Ça fait bien sur une carte de visite ça.
<cqfd93> je l'ai reçu
<teolemon> je voudrais des avis sur Tubuntu
<teolemon> et Alexandre P
<teolemon> aussi
<cqfd93> tu les veux ici ou en privé ?
<teolemon> sur la page candidats
<teolemon> au besoin si quiconque a des arrières pensées
<teolemon> je dis ça de manière générale
<teolemon> vous pouvez les communiquer à Alexandre Franke ou à moi
<teolemon> de manière privée si vous ne souhaitez pas que ça soit public
<cqfd93> je me suis déja exprimée sur eux deux
<cqfd93> (sur la page candidats)
<teolemon> oui merci :-)
<teolemon> il faut un ou plusieurs avis de plus
<teolemon> plus on a d'avis mieux c'est
<teolemon> même si les candidats ont déjà atteint 2
<teolemon> c'est le principe d'une équipe
<teolemon> faut que tout le monde soit à l'aise :-)
<Havok_Novak> +1.
<teolemon> cqfd93, on doit importer un nouveau template pour main ?
<teolemon> not quite sure what to do
<cqfd93> teolemon, hier tu as uploadé un pot ?
<teolemon> pour universe ?
<teolemon> yes
<teolemon> je vais voir pour main
<cqfd93> donc il faut faire pareil pour main
<teolemon> template en cours d'upload
<teolemon> vous en êtes où de vos morceaux ?
<Havok_Novak> J’essaye de comprendre comment ça marche.
<cqfd93> je ne touche pas à main...
<teolemon> ça dé-pot
<teolemon> t'as pas eu de timeout pour universe
<teolemon> lors des upload de po
<teolemon> j'en avais pas eu
<teolemon> mais là j'en ai
<cqfd93> non, j'ai pas eu de time out pendant les uploads
<cqfd93> mais j'en ai beaucoup quand je fais afficher les suggestions, traductions...
<Havok_Novak> C’est bizarre le système avec Poedit.
<cqfd93> 3259 traduites dans main :-)
<cqfd93> ça en jette : https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtpautomation/trunk/+lang/fr
<teolemon> 1/5
<teolemon> j'attends vos 5èmes
<teolemon> :-)
<teolemon> j'ai un deuxième 5ème sous la main
<rickero> quelqu'un peut me donner le raccourci pour sortir ce f...u gedit du mode pleine page svp ???
<Havok_Novak> ^^
<rickero> c'est ca moque toi, je dois faire F1 pour trouver les autres applis, mais je peux faire arrêter ou minimiser sur l'ic'one gedit ca m'obéit pas :-)
<YoBoY> rickero, mode pleine page ?
<rickero> c'est bon merci
<YoBoY> F11 ? :p
<rickero> j'ai mis 5 minutes, j'ai pas trouvé, mais j'ai trouvé ctrl-alt-w pour quitter
<rickero> oaui cool f11 merci
<rickero> ai tapé dessus par erreur
<YoBoY> c'est souvent ça pour beaucoup d'applications
<YoBoY> firefox, gnome-terminal…
<rickero> oui mais moi j'aime pas les raccourcis... on se fiche toujours dedans.
<rickero> :P
<YoBoY> tiens d'ailleurs, un bug, en plein écran la HUD marche pas, trop nul, c'est justement là que ce serait utile ^^
<rickero> la hud, là où les raccourcis clavier sont pas valables pour tous les claviers? non merci
<Havok_Novak> Ça gère la HUD.
<Havok_Novak> « Red » > Redémarrer.
<rickero> havok_novak: as-tu essayé message, ou courriel, ou mail, ou messagerie ou n'importe quoi qui trouve evolution ???
<rickero> on trouve pas :-)
<YoBoY> heu… la hud c'est dans les applications… ça marche pas dans évolution ?
<Havok_Novak> Je n’utilise pas Evolution.
<rickero> alors j'ai sorti un vieux truc: gnome, et j'ai une icône dans mon bandeau et je clique une seule fois dessus et ca démarre :-)
<Havok_Novak> +1 big boss.
<rickero> je suis un peu remonté, pardon Havok_Novak, mais pour faire de simples copies d'écrans avec des trucs qui marchent pas j'en ai bavé
<rickero> pour ubuntu manual, je veux dire
<YoBoY> et sinon mon dash sur la lens applications, si je tape message il me propose evolution dans les applications à installer, c'est que ça doit marcher une fois installé aussi
<Havok_Novak> Pas grave rickero.
<YoBoY> mais peut être que c'est un bug qui a été corrigé…
<rickero> " citeref -- Add reference-page-list to bibliography-items.\n"
<rickero> traduction auto:
<rickero> " citeref -- Ajouter une référence-liste-de-la-bibliographie articles \n"
<rickero> :-)
<Havok_Novak> C’est du propre. :P
<rickero> Quelqu'un peut me rappeler comment on insère le signe > dans un po?  avec un & devant?
<rickero> laissez tomber svp, ça doit pas être cela qui coince dans mon po
<cqfd93> Si tu parles bien du signe "supérieur", c'est un caractère normal.
<cqfd93> quel genre de blocage ?
<cqfd93> tu veux le mettre sur u1 et j'y jette un œil ?
<rickero> une erreur qui m'échappe dans un texte. non, pas la peine, j'étais pas sûr du no de ligne qui n'allait pas, je referai un check quand je serai au bout des 20 erreurs courantes ... merci
<cqfd93> comme tu veux
<rickero> jai trouvé mon bug:
<arkane> bonsoir
<rickero> Mots qui n'ont pas de fin ">" sont repérés
<rickero> salut!
<arkane> je voudrais vous rejoindre pour vous aider à traduire la doc server
<rickero> cool, sympa
<arkane> je me suis inscrit sur le launchpad
<rickero> tu n'as jamais traduit ou tu connais déjà un peu?
<arkane> je n'ai jamais traduit
<arkane> j'ai juste suivit la démarche
<rickero> ok... désolé pour toi, mais on va commencer par te faire lire des trucs désagréables
<rickero> je veux dire, règles de traduction et tout et tout
<arkane> ok pas de souci
<rickero> je vais chercher des liens, un instant
<arkane> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr
<arkane> ça doit être ça ^^
<rickero> oui, je vois qu'on a déjà un peu cherché :-)
<cqfd93> bonsoir arkane
<rickero> très juste cqdf93 :-) j'ai oublié de souhaiter la bienvenue à arkane!
<arkane> merci c'est sympa
<arkane> merci de votre accueil
<teolemon> hello
<rickero> c'est l'équipe des lève-tôt, couche tard !
<cqfd93> si tu fréquentes assidûment ce salon, tu verras qu'on ne fait pas semblant : on bosse dur !!! ;-)
<teolemon> d'ailleurs yapleindesuggestionssurlesddtpàvalider :-)
<teolemon> je suis en train de prendre celles qui sont correctes ou presque pour qu'on puisse vite s'en débarasser
<gizou> et ben, moi, je ne fais pas comme vous, je ne bosse plus, je vais me coucher
<arkane> ok
<rickero> non, trop tard pierre. je cite: (23:48:12) arkane: je voudrais vous rejoindre pour vous aider ? traduire la doc server
<gizou> bonne nuit à tous
<rickero> salut Gizou, bonne nuit
<gizou> merci, à toi aussi
<arkane> d'ailleurs cette traduction est basée sur la doc anglaise
<teolemon> g'night
<arkane> good night
<rickero> oui, malheureusement il ne reste que quelques projets à traduire, et parfois c'est technique.
<rickero> la doc serveur, c'est pas la meilleure pour commencer
<cqfd93> sauf pour quelqu'un qui connait les serveurs et veut aider les autres
<rickero> il reste les ddtp. si tu vois ce terme trainer, c'est ce que tu vois dans la logithèque
<teolemon> les descriptions de paquets
<rickero> et là, il y a pour des mois de travail, et encore... à plusieurs
<arkane> la doc server m'interesse car je monte un server sous ubuntu en ce moment
<cqfd93> à plusieurs ?  Non ! A beaucoup !
<arkane> un serveur basé sur un processeur atom basse consommation
<rickero> tu as vu où tu peux faire des suggestions? c'est ici: https://translations.launchpad.net/serverguide/quantal/+pots/serverguide/fr/+translate
<arkane> ok
<rickero> il y a deux ou trois recommandations à suivre. surtout la typographie.
<rickero> =>ici : http://www.debian.org/international/french/typographie.fr.html
<arkane> sinon quel logiciel doit on installer ?
<cqfd93> et attention aux anglicismes !
<cqfd93> aucun logiciel à installer, on traduit sur launchpad
<teolemon> la beauté, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de logiciel à installer pour commencer
<cqfd93> éventuellement un éditeur de textes
<rickero> firefox... faut juste veiller à mettre la vérification orthographique en français pour évite les coquilles
<arkane> je suis sur chrome ça devrait marcher
<rickero> il faut aussi faire attention aux termes officiels à respecter: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr/aide_a_la_traduction (chap. 4)
<rickero> chrome, certainement
<rickero> un truc très sévèrement puni :-)   :
<rickero> l'oubli d'espaces insécables
<rickero> l'oubli de traduire les guillemets anglais "ceci" par les français «[nbsp]ceci[nbsp]»
<cqfd93> pour ce genre d'oublis, d'est une douzaine de ddtp (par oubli)
<cqfd93> *c'est
<teolemon> il y a une bibliothèque avec un nom trop mignon
<teolemon> Fichiers de développement pour libass
<cqfd93> :-D
<teolemon> d'ailleurs des chaînes comme ça
<teolemon> je valide directe
<teolemon> direct
<arkane> je suis sur https://translations.launchpad.net/serverguide/quantal/+pots/serverguide/fr/+translate
<rickero> arkane: je trouve pas ton nom dans la liste des traducteurs ubuntu-fr
<rickero> C'est comment ton nom?
<arkane> en Fait c'est Geex
<cqfd93> ddtp that suck : https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtpautomation/trunk/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/fr/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=sucks
<cqfd93> ah c'est toi à qui j'ai répondu sur le forum
<rickero> time out error sylvie
<cqfd93> réessaye
<cqfd93> j'ai aussi eu des timeout
<teolemon> ptdr
<rickero> c'est cool, je vais acheter ce paquet
<cqfd93> :-D
<arkane> oui c'est moi ;)
<arkane> par contre ou recupere t on le doc en anglais avec bazaar ?
<teolemon> je vais lister toutes les typos sur le pad
<teolemon> il est dispo sur guide.ubuntu-fr.org
<teolemon> tu peux le récupérer sur bazaar si tu veux
<cqfd93> bon je m'ennuie pas, mais il est déjà tard...
 * cqfd93 vous souhaite bon courage et bonne nuit !
<rickero> merci, de même!
<teolemon> bonne nuit :-)
<arkane> merci bonne nuit
<arkane> je suis sur http://guide.ubuntu-fr.org/
<arkane> en gros on reprend le wiki anglais
<teolemon> je ne sais pas trop
<teolemon> c'est plus rédigé que le wiki
<teolemon> généralement
<arkane> ok il faut s'occuper des parties vides
<teolemon> et je ne crois pas qu'on ait du doc équivalente en français
<teolemon> il y a des parties vides ?
<teolemon> en anglais ?
<teolemon> par exemple : http://guide.ubuntu-fr.org/12.10/server/cvs-server.html
<teolemon> un joli mélange de chaînes traduites et non traduites
<arkane> ok
<arkane> je peux te traduire ça ;)
<teolemon> si tu veux en profiter un max
<teolemon> je te conseille de ne pas sauter les chaines déjà traduites
<teolemon> dans la mesure où elles sont dans l'ordre
<teolemon> les relire te permettra de découvrir les sujets traités en même temps
<rickero> arkane: encore une chose qui t'es demandée si tu traduis. c'est d'envoyer un mail à la liste de distribution: ubuntu traducteurs fr <ubuntu-fr-l10n@lists.ubuntu.com>
<rickero> là, tu donnes un lien vers tes traductions
<teolemon> ça permet de pouvoir les relire et les valider rapidement
<rickero> qu'on puisse te guider au début. pas aller trop loin
<arkane> ok et tu fais ça sur le launchpad je suppose
<teolemon> et ça permet à chacun de te donner du feedback
<rickero> il y a des traducteurs qui ont passé des heures sur des paquets dont nous n'avons pas la charge... leur travail a été fait pour rien
<teolemon> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-fr-l10n
<teolemon> oops
<teolemon> ça c'est les archives
<teolemon> pour t'inscrire: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-fr-l10n
<rickero> pierre: j'ai fini le debug de mon po no 5. je fais quoi maintenant?
<rickero> upload où ?
<arkane> ok je me suis inscrit ;) a la liste
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtpautomation/trunk/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-main/
<teolemon> par là
<teolemon> tu uploades dans main
<teolemon> et tu valides
<rickero> et je uploade quoi? le mo que j'ai obtenu?
<teolemon> ou tu me l'envoies si t'as un doute
<teolemon> non
<teolemon> le po
<teolemon> tout bêtement
<rickero> et tu es sûr de ton lien? parce que je n'ai plus qu'un clic à faire :-)
<arkane> ok j'ai confirmé mon inscription
<teolemon> je vais voir
<teolemon> pour l'instant je vois rien
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtpautomation/+imports
<rickero> pierre: c'est pas le même lien! c'est plus trunk?
<teolemon> non ça c'est la console
<teolemon> no worries
<teolemon> dans tous les cas c'est un projet factice :-)
<rickero> donc le premier lien était juste? https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtpautomation/trunk/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-main/
<rickero> voilà c'est uploadé, on le voit dans la console sous "need review"
<rickero> tu me dis de valider moi-même, c'est ça?
<teolemon> da
<rickero> ok, approuvé
<teolemon> et zoit za plante
<teolemon> zoit za s'importe
<rickero> mais za zimporte avant noel ou za vavit?
<teolemon> za vavit me paaze pur ze zoir
<teolemon> 1/2hr
<rickero> arkane: tu es toujours là? je trouve toujours pas ton nom dans la liste. tu as déjà pu faire des suggestions?
<teolemon> hé bé
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtpautomation/trunk/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-main
<teolemon> ça sera passé comme une lettre à la poste
<arkane> je suis toujours là
<teolemon> le 4 ?
<arkane> mon nom dans la liste c'est Geex
<arkane> sinon les suggestions tu les met à la fin
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-12-10
<tintou> Bonjour à tous !
<tintou> J'aimerais avoir votre avis sur ce bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/pantheon-greeter/+bug/1082887 Je pense que l'on devrait demander un équivalent à l'anglais pour le digramme "st"
<tintou> Parce qu'en français on ne dit pas que l'on est le 1 Novembre mais le 1er Novembre
